# Saturday OpusX ****



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*I never do this but could not resist. This is my latest pick-up. Full box of OpusX Perfection "A". These are from early 2000 *


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

How did you get your hands on a whole box?I am so jealous!!!!!I can't find 1 & you find a box!!!


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 20, 2008)

JonDot said:


> How did you get your hands on a whole box?I am so jealous!!!!!


ditto!!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Holy Shiza talk about rarities..


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

omg thats awsome


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Dude, Where the F?

:dribble:


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow!!!! who is your connection??? Great buy!


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeett!!!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

WOW, thats awesome!! Talk about being jealous :lol:


----------



## laplhroaig (Mar 21, 2008)

Excuse me......
I need a fresh pair of undershorts.


----------



## nootje (Feb 13, 2008)

cool packaging!!!! a friend of mine got quite a few of those but only in bundles, what a sight to behold.....nice pickup!


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

I decided I would save up and buy some of the opus x and now I can not find any.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

JonDot said:


> How did you get your hands on a whole box?I am so jealous!!!!!I can't find 1 & you find a box!!!


He must have an inside connection-:biggrin:-I feel the same as you in getting my hands on some them there quality smokes!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Holy $hittttttttttttttttt!!!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

The word "jealous" does not do this picture justice! WOW!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Yowza!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh my god David that is an insane pickup I found one of those years ago and had it (from the early 90's) I still have the box too. You my friend are in for a real treat with those I suggest getting out there and smoking one now.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

jitzy said:


> Oh my god David that is an insane pickup I found one of those years ago and had it (from the early 90's) I still have the box too. You my friend are in for a real treat with those I suggest getting out there and smoking one now.


I agree:dribble::dribble: Torch one today or just send them to me and I will let you know how they are:roflmao:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

sofaman said:


> I agree:dribble::dribble: Torch one today or just send them to me and I will let you know how they are:roflmao:


its funny sofaman agrees with me and I agree with him:roflmao:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

jitzy said:


> its funny sofaman agrees with me and I agree with him:roflmao:


Great minds think alike:roflmao:


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Holy shit David.. you are insane! I think I've only SEEN a few Opus X in my life (one thanks to you ), and you find a whole box. Ridiculous.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Its official. I hate you.


:lol:

Wanna sell any?


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Early 2000... wow. Those have to be in PRIME smoking condition now!!! Great pickup!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow they look like real beauty's 

got them smoke them ..........


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

MMMMMMMMMMM........Opus


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

When should I come over?


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow those are the cats meow./Never seen an Opus coffin.very nice


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

A couple of months ago my B&M had three A's in a coffin I went back a couple of hours later...gone. Nice pickup man!


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

I too am curious as to where and how you managed to score like this! (Though I have a feeling that you might not want to reveal your sources! :lol


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow! Somebody won the lottery!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

I can almost guarantee that he didn't buy those at a shop (unless the owner was storing them to sell at a later date). Probably got them from someone unloading a collection, as NO shop carries Opus from 2000.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

SVB said:


> I can almost guarantee that he didn't buy those at a shop (unless the owner was storing them to sell at a later date). Probably got them from someone unloading a collection, as NO shop carries Opus from 2000.


Private collection


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great pickup


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Way to treat yourself


----------

